# Cs multiplayer: No ipx support



## yrana2002 (Sep 25, 2005)

this message comes up whenever i type slist in the console. typing it again gives 'searching local servers' and nothing comes in. Kindly tell me how i can access the multi[layer option.


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 25, 2005)

are u connected to a lan?


----------



## ishaan (Sep 25, 2005)

which cs ?

cs1.5, 1.6, czero or older versions ?

multiplayer across the net or lan ?

if its a lan, how many pcs are there in d LAN? dya know the ip of the pc which hosts it ?

cuz if its czero, and u kno the ip

type this in d console

connect ipaddress


----------



## yrana2002 (Sep 27, 2005)

ishaan said:
			
		

> which cs ?
> 
> cs1.5, 1.6, czero or older versions ?
> 
> ...


its czero and on interenet. i dnt know the ip. so i use slist command. but on typing it message comes 'no ipx support;


----------



## ishaan (Sep 28, 2005)

try this it mite work

first use the slist command. dont worry about ne error msgs.

then rite after dat use the command - list

see if it comes


----------



## hack expert (Oct 2, 2005)

u play on the net which connection do  u have


----------



## wolfff (Oct 4, 2005)

You have to click on the Play Online using steam icon, if i remeber correctly. This will update the game to the latest version, which depending on your luck and internet speed could take between a few minutes to a few days   . Then start the game and click on "Find Servers". The next window will display a list of commands. The slist command is used for finding server ip's on lan( again I may be wrong, but im reasonably sure im not). The find servers thing worked perfectly for me, until i moved to cs source tht is


----------



## yrana2002 (Oct 7, 2005)

wolfff said:
			
		

> You have to click on the Play Online using steam icon, if i remeber correctly. This will update the game to the latest version, which depending on your luck and internet speed could take between a few minutes to a few days   . Then start the game and click on "Find Servers". The next window will display a list of commands. The slist command is used for finding server ip's on lan( again I may be wrong, but im reasonably sure im not). The find servers thing worked perfectly for me, until i moved to cs source tht is


where the heck is this 'play online' or steam icon in the game? where is find servers? i've got a dataone 256kbps internet.


----------



## wolfff (Oct 7, 2005)

In the start menu, under programs, look for where ever cz is, under that there should be 2 different categories, one for playin Cz, the other for playin Online. It created a seperate desktop icon for me


----------

